# Sharpened up the dawgs/dogs on the 290/390, i can see tendon in my wrist



## HusqyStihl (May 12, 2015)

Figured i'd clean em up with the grinder, drop started (WRONG!!) the saw like an idiot (without a B&C after 290 to 390 top swap).. Things are sharper than they appear...

Same day, after years of not wearing any leg protection and no issues, i got to test out my new chaps a little and sure as sh1t i bit into them with the saw. No harm done, coulda been worse. I think wearing the chaps tricked me into thinking i don't have to pay as much attention... WRONG!!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 12, 2015)

Ouch...yes i believe some get a false sense of safety while wearing PPE.


----------



## Rudedog (May 12, 2015)

Yikes!!


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 12, 2015)

Kinda hard to see but thats almost an inch deep but luckily very little blood. The old clean and ducktape should fix it up, i've had worse last summer putting a 4.5 in grinder into my other wrist through the meat and put a demo saw through my steel toes, sock and trimmed my toe hairs a bit but the heat i felt saved half of my foot.

You are right about the false sense of security PPE gives ya!!


----------



## treesmith (May 12, 2015)

Superglue works for me


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 12, 2015)

treesmith said:


> Superglue works for me


Yup it has the same bonding compound as Dermabond (surgical adhesive) we keep some super glue in our trucks, works excellent sealing minor cuts and scrapes.


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 12, 2015)

i would of tried it but it was more of a flap that i could have flopped back and saw nothing but white tendon. figured i'd tape it flat and wrap it up that way and let it heal itself. i probably should have tried that for the forearm 4.5 inch grinder cause i tore it back open about a week after it tried to pull itself together and when it ripped and exposed the muscle again it sent these crazy nerve shooting electric type pains up and down and alot in my shoulder... weird. it def required stitches but i hate the thought of that **** and never needed them before.

sh1t happens


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 12, 2015)

How did you hand get in that area while starting?


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 12, 2015)

Had it on the bench after throwing a 390 top end on it and like an idiot i think i was holding the top about chest level. swung around on me and buried the dawg into my wrist. Couldn't possibly hurt me with no bar and chain and pulling from the side as opposed to straight up. in a hurry to see my progress and got myself.

EDIT: no handle install yet either


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 12, 2015)

I'm starting the see a common sense issue here, not a false sense of safety.[emoji1]


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 12, 2015)

yeah its a problem. im being treated for multiple head injuries. at one time i used to be one of the safest train dispatchers in the area working for a class-1 railroad for a decade, never had a problem until 2005 i was ejected from the front passenger seat of a buddies jeep liberty, we climbed the gaurdrail and went end over end 7 or 8 times and i went out the back window. he was drunk and texting. not even 2 miles from leaving the bar. young and stupid and haven't been right since. i've got alot of nicks and scars over the years but i'm still kickin. if its not dangerous, it's no fun for me. sounds crazy but maybe i am


----------

